

GTD tools - superdry

What productivity tools do you use on a daily basis?
======
rrg
I have been using Trello to keep my different lists organized: Inbox, Today,
This Week, Waiting For, and Done. Then I use labels to determine priority:
Important, Not Important, Urgent and Not Urgent.

Here is a great article by Gautam Ramdurai, who works at Google on how to
incorporate Trello with your GTD workflow: [https://medium.com/precise-
curiosity/locus-focus-an-approach...](https://medium.com/precise-
curiosity/locus-focus-an-approach-to-productivity-without-myopia-c56456fef7c6)

------
rmh
Todoist is hands down my favorite. It has integration with lots of other
software (Gmail, Outlook for Windows, Postbox, Chrome, etc..). Additionally it
has convenient quick keys for adding a task to your inbox without having to
switch applications. I find their karma system enticing. I have no affiliation
with the company, just a huge fan of their work. I was on a Wanderlust kick
for a while, but their reliability has been troubling.

------
adam_h
I needed something that lets me organize tasks and notes in a tree like
manner, like Workflowy, but with proper documents and more text editing
functionality, like Evernote, so I built it myself:
[https://flownote.io](https://flownote.io)

------
paulmatthijs
OmniFocus with Airmail and Slack. True, everything Omni is expensive but the
sheer impact is has on my life is priceless. I found every other GTD app too
limited.

------
runjake
Things by Cultured Code. Mac and iOS only, though. But _much_ cheaper and more
simple than Omnifocus.

